# Am I the only one who misses the silly Fool's Day thread?



## rusita preciosa

Huh?


----------



## Vanda

No... me too.


----------



## Punky Zoé

No April Fool, is part of an April fool, isn't it?

Privés de best-oeuf...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Just 3 of us... I guess it is not that much missed anyway...


----------



## DearPrudence

I was too busy hiding eggs, eating them, putting things away in my old things and coming back home to be on the forums. Next year, 1 April won't be a bank holiday in France so maybe I will miss it indeed. This year, I didn't have the time to.


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I guess Mike gave us a very existencial-like April's Fool prank this year: He pranked us by not pranking us. Classic. I suppose that in past years it must have been a royal pain in the ass to go back and clean up the forums from all the shenanigans of April 1st.

But I do miss those threads about crustaceans and assigning the newest forero to be the one moderator for the day.

Ah, the good ol' days…


----------



## mkellogg

I think the fact that it coincided with Easter was a big part of it.  Lots of vacations and other things going on right now. 

(Send me a PM next _March_ 1 to remind me how much you like it and we will do better next year.)


----------



## ajo fresco

I missed it, too. Oh, well — maybe next year!


----------



## Pinairun

ajo fresco said:


> I missed it, too. Oh, well — maybe next year!


¡Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday, ajo fresco,
Happy birthday to youuuuuu!♫♫♫


----------



## ajo fresco

Pinairun said:


> ¡Happy birthday to you,
> Happy birthday to you,
> Happy birthday, ajo fresco,
> Happy birthday to youuuuuu!♫♫♫



¡Gracias, muy amable! 

Here in California, my birthday is tomorrow... but since it's already "tomorrow" in España, ¡que empiece la fiesta!


----------



## Nanon

I missed April 1st - again!
But anyway, ajo verde tu yúúú ♫♫♫♫...


----------



## ajo fresco

Nanon said:


> I missed April 1st - again!
> But anyway, ajo verde tu yúúú ♫♫♫♫...



Merci, Nanon !


----------



## Suehil

I missed it, too.  I have been known to spend the whole April 1st laughing like an idiot in front of my PC, but this year I felt more like crying in disappointment!


----------



## AngelEyes

I missed it, big-time! I stopped in and frowned when it was immediately clear there wasn't a silly thread in sight. I think it was last year, though, that I PM'd Ewi - I mean an unnamed MOD - and asked him if a certain thread was indeed an April Fool's prank. 

He told me that it was legit. Boy, was I glad I didn't answer with some smarty-pants reply! 

I hope next year we can have the fun back again. There are a lot of very funny people here.


----------



## LilianaB

I miss it too. I even took one regular post for the Fool Day's post. Fortunately the poster did not get offended -- I hope so.


----------

